# Avatars - stock, money, business



## RichKid (22 November 2004)

Hey Folks,
I've been trying to find an avatar to use on these forums, couldn't find a suitable one from the ones Joe had provided (they are quite good though). Does anyone know of a site with business/money/investment oriented avatars? I've searched everywhere but it's hard to find. THe only ones I got were too big to use (must be 80x80 max).

Thanks!


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (22 November 2004)

*Re: Avatars- stock, money, business*

Hi Rich Kid,

sorry no-sites i know of, however, you can use anything that you have loaded on your PC as an image (if it will fit).

Wish i could help more   

The Barbarian Investor


----------



## tarnor (22 November 2004)

*Re: Avatars- stock, money, business*

you can edit them down with microsoft paint fairly easily


----------



## RichKid (23 November 2004)

*Re: Avatars- stock, money, business*

Thanks guys for helping me out, I'll see what I can do....


----------



## RichKid (23 November 2004)

*Re: Avatars- stock, money, business*

Well, MSPaint did the trick! I always ignore it because it's such a small package. I can't seem to crop files with it but it was good enough for the avatar- it's a bit boring but it'll do for now! Thanks again Tarnor and Barb for helping out!


----------



## kifoghorn (24 November 2004)

*Re: Avatars- stock, money, business*

To change the size of your picture
On the Image menu, click Attributes. 
Under Units, click the unit of measurement you want to use for the width and height. 
Type the measurements in Width and Height. 
 Notes

You can also resize your picture by dragging the image resize handles, located at the lower-right corner and along the bottom and right sides of your picture. (You might need to maximize the window to see the square resize handles.) 
If your current picture is bigger than the new size, the picture is cut from the right side and bottom to fit within the smaller area. If your current picture is smaller than the new size, the extra area is filled with the selected background color.
 :bier:


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (25 November 2004)

*Re: Avatars- stock, money, business*

Congratulations RichKid..looks good  :dance: 

The Barbarian Investor


----------



## markor (26 November 2004)

*Re: Avatars- stock, money, business*

Richkid,

I am not sure what your searching entailed, but I use Google's Image Search - just type in something like: " dollar sign " or " money " and specify that you want small images only in the top right hand corner of the screen.
In the past, many an image was plagiarised this way for my uni assignments 

Markor


----------



## RichKid (26 November 2004)

*Re: Avatars- stock, money, business*

Hi Markor,
Thanks, that's what I tried but I had trouble finding small, sharp images- thanks to this thread I've managed to edit one that I found (the dollar sign). I was looking for one with a Rich Kid (eg Richie Rich) but they weren't good enough. This one's okay for me.
Thanks!


----------

